# I’ve finally given up (Do not enter if Emotionally weak)



## vero77 (Dec 12, 2021)

I’ve given up
I've Accepted what was
I've Accepted what is
and what will be

it really was hard. *Painful* too. Hope and hopium is the thing that kept me going. Hopes on looksmaxxing, hopes on growing another 3-4 inches. Even hopes on that I was fine looking, my lower jaw and subhuman chin "is not that recessed". If I just do xyz and do abc hard enough, eventually I will be chad/chad lite. Maybe even a little status maxxing. The hard truth I accepted today was - it's likely not gonna happen. Especially with my stats. The mood swings between hope and despair is brutal. Some days I'd look in the mirror and go "ok I have some sort of potential", other days was just pure despair. A form of black pill bipolar disorder. 

Like anything, accepting the truth, and leaving behind cope takes _time_ . Not just time, but actual insight gained via journaling. Watch the videos below



Here are my stats.

5'7
23
Curry living in America
Lower scleral show
No hooded eyes. 
Big nose
NO JAW. My side profile is ass. 
No chin
Decent midface and full head of hair is the only thing I have going


Now, I wanted to be chad lite for women. Deep down I knew there were even more benefits/luxuries given to those who were gifted for their beauty. Not just that, but privleges that are robbed from me for not being avg/above average looking. The loss of gift and the loss of privelige. Here is a non exhaustive list below. 

*1) That Disney Romance?* It's reserved for chad. You cannot participate in it because you are not chad. Writing poems of passion to the ones we love. Surprising them with flowers. Long walks at night. Doing anything remotely Romantic. It's reserved for Chad because women like it only/mostly when Chad does it. It has barely effect when uglys do it. I guess we wanted to engage in the concept of romance, because we found the concept of Romance beautiful. Funny how we were taught that guys didn't care for the stereotype of Romance. 






*2) Loyalty*. In general, chads and chad lites are given loyalty. Blue Pill has it wrong. Red pill is the new blue pill. Women aren't loyal to uglys that are providers and romantics. Nor are they loyal to subhumans who "hold frame". Nor is it true that _all women are disloyal whores_. The truth is, these women will always be loyal to the ones they are proud of - superior genetics. Women aren't wired the same way as men. If they find chad, it's much more _likely_ they stick with him, love him, pamper him, and be loyal to him. Women LOVE to parade their chads around. It's a sense of pride, it appeals to their ego to show off their genetically gifted boyfriend to all of their friends. Posts on instagram of how much they love their SO. Women don't want to parade their shames arounds. 

that not enough rope fuel for you? there's more. Chads can be disloyal as fuck, openly having a side chick, cheating, etc , and these women will STILL be chad struck. chasing them, sticking close to them, and crawling back to them. Chads are simply high value. Now, know this, I am not saying that all women are disloyal, etc. I am simply stating that women are more likely to be disloyal, and that chads have the benefit of being disloyal. Do what you will with this information. 

*3) Looks = Value *Now, this is a slightly difficult, and slightly nuanced topic to explain in full. I will give it a shot. When you are good looking, you are immediately considered high value by the people you meet. transfer to a new school? have no friends? Uglys get ignored. That's the simple truth and fact. Perhaps you put in an effort and get somewhere by being talkative/nice. But let me tell you, chads have it easy. Girls will walk up to them, ask questions about where they are from, ask for snaps, etc. Even guys are more likely to be your friend because unconsiously , they see you are high value. 

Further more, it's nice when chads do anything. I've already listed romance. Another area is comedy. Jokes are so much funnier when they are from chads. Pick up lines are funnier when they are from chads. Chads have people listen to them in business settings, dealing with HR is easier. They just have an easier life. Chads get away with being offensive. Ah, there is just so much I can write on this. Not enough time/space. Another area is fashion. A short ugly dude will not look good in expensive clothes/cool fashion. In actuality, it will make them look weird. Short people have limited dressing ability as many styles work _against _them. 

Honestly, when I see other short dudes like this, I cringe. They just look funny. Perhaps that's my own insecurity. Perhaps it's just objective reality. Girls will complain and complain about how they want guys who have style. But they gloss over short uglys who do. What are they really saying? They love handsome/tall guys + bonus points for dressing nice. 

ah, anyways. If you are 6 foot, or even 5'11. You can get away with so much. Even if you are ugly. Height is huge. I have many ugly friends that are absolutely retarded/no scopes in life, yet they have gf's. You can def compensate for ugliness with other halos such as talents, dressing well, etc. Height and Frame is defs number 1. So again, if you have this benefit, I hate you if you are busy feeling sorry for yourself/ not utilizing your gift. 







------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've written a small amount above about their benefits, but it's time to move on to the next part. Only cutting it off here in interest of time. I will perhaps write something more detailed covering everything a-z in the future. 

*1)* Now, black pill is a *universal Law. *Just like their is the law of gravity, inertia, there is the law of black pill. Deep down, we know it to be true, and we have always known there to be something. It's like a feeling of something not being right, but we were never able to figure out what it was. Black pill simply puts these complex ideas that we were unable to breakdown and understand into concepts we can consciously and actively see playout in the real world. "Why do I feel anxiety doing public speaking" It's cause you are insecure of your subhuman looks, or insecure of how you may sound. Deep down, your emotions are correct. Don't suppress them with medications. Write them down, journal them, and accept them so you will move forward. 

*2) *Now, on to regrets/happiness. People who say they have 0 regrets, or live their life with 0 regrets are absolute retarded frauds. In life, you cannot be in a constant state of happiness. You must feel pain, suffering, normal, etc all in respectable boundaries, so that you may actually taste and enjoy happiness when it comes. Similar to how eating pizza everyday, you just won't be able to relish it as much. Regrets are a part of life. Feel them, understand them. ponder upon them. Eventually, through journaling, 2 things will happen. A) you will learn not to make similar mistakes, and aim to reduce the amount of regret you have. B) understand that if you spend time moping about your regrets, in the future, you will regret pissing away even more time on your previous regrets. 


*Anyways, here are some of my regrets*

-not height maxing during puberty. I always knew deep down how important height was. I didn't know about blackpill. You young fucks are so fkn lucky. Mike mew, height maxxing, etc. I mean, I tried, but didn't go about it the right way. Now, call the below things cope, I don't fkn care. I've seen these things play out anecdotally. You can spend time writing on a post forum of how these don't work, or you can just fkn try them during puberty, it's only a window of 4-6 years anyways. ever notice how the fatties and skinnies say that gym is pointless? Fit people are less likely to say such things. 

-SWIMMING. It increases your height. Stretches your spine, and is a crazy good cardiovascular work out. Anecdotally, every person I've seen a swimmer, reach 5'10 minimum​​- BASKETBALL, my lil cousins 14, 15 are taller than me, probs 5'10, 5'11 much more potential to grow since they are so damn young. Guaranteed 1 more inch at the very least. Their older brother is my height. Difference is? they played basketball. Reach your hand up for layups, jumping etc, it has an effect on you and helps you grow taller.​​-HGH family friend with father 5'2. Mother went to family doctor multiple times to get them hgh, to the point of insisiting/forcing the doctor to prescribe. Now all four of them are taller than me at 12, 15, 17 etc. IDC what cope messages you have to write about it not working, or just maximizing your potential, these are my anecdotal experience, and frankly, this is too big to ignore. Be smart, search up guides, and do everything you possibly can under the sun to get HGH. It's massive.​​NUTRITION and SLEEP. I won't say too much about this. It's absolutely necessary. Even if your family is poor, try to get atleast 1 protein heavy, nutrient heavy meal a day. Supplement your other meals with 2 fruits a day. Eat meat whenever you can. Eat hard foods for your jaw etc. Again, doesn't have to be perfect. Don't feel despair if you can't do nutriton perfect, just make small improvements wherever you can.​​-Testosterone maxxing. Don't jerk off. I feel into this trap, probs lowered my test by doin it too much. Test is necessary in the growth of masculine features. Look at foods that increase it. Go to the gym, etc. MAYBE look into taking test, but idk I haven't done proper research on this. Maybe drawbacks will be not worth it, especially during puberty. IDK.​​_---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​​​​​Now, enough of giving these young fucks advice. On to me, the part I care about. 

Now, the reason I am posting this here. I am a lurker. I was always a lurker. On YouTube, forums, etc. But even as I write this, it helps me out greatly mentally. I was feeling like dogshit this morning, and now that I have accepted the truth, and formulated a new plan/goal, I am much happier. Writing all this out is helping me right now, and I suspect will help me from the wild swing of emotions we all tend to experience from this world.

I've changed my goals. It may be impossible for me to be chad lite, and impossible to reap the benefits I listed above - remember there are much more they are gifted. Life is so damn easy for them in every aspect. Despite all this, I am me. I can not be anyone else no matter how hard I try. My soul cannot be implanted into a chads body. These are the cards I am dealt, and I MUST play them. And I will play them. I have 2 legs, 2 arms, etc, should be glad. 

Now, what does it mean, to play the cards I am dealt? Of course it includes looksmaxxing. But understand this, for most of us, looksmaxxing will not get us to chad lite level. You will not reap the same benefits, or gifts they are given, the ones that are listed above, and much more. Accept this, as I have accepted this. If you hold hope, you are torturing yourself each time you fall short of an impossible goal. 

Playing what I'm dealt means engaging myself in different game. We cannot play the game of romance, influencer, entertainer, etc. But we can play different games. I've set dif goals such as moneymax, and many other priv goals. Don't get me wrong, I won't disregard women completely, but I will do so only in the capacity that is possible for non chads. Also im not settling for any 30 year old roasties. Despite how horrible the situation mine seems, I now have confidence and a game plan for looksmaxxing. 

On a base level, i am going to looksmax to be the best I can fkn be. Why? Because looks play a huge role in getting respect from general populace, from people you interact with, business, etc. Also, I am looking to status max. Looking towards being a singer that is multi lingual, filling some sort of niche. Perhaps even learning a new language and being a c/d list singer in another nationality. Money, status, max combine w/ looksmax will do _something_. Just remember, chad lite is probably unreachable. the benefits of chad lite probs unreachable. But still, it's not all doom and gloom, can still land something decent when you combine looks, status, moeny. 

*1) beard fraud* similar to this picture. Don't want full beard cause it will make me look oldcel, and I only want early 20s. This will hide the subhuman chin. Duck tail beard into the hair pointy chin to make a false jaw line. 

*2) Fashion tint glasses * have a friend who's wearing these, and it looks good. It attracts the attention from face to the glasses. Again, it won't make you chad, but it will help in hiding your subhumanness. 

*3) Gym maxxing *probs won't do test. As I am ugly, it has diminishing returns when compared to attractiveness. But I need to do research more on gym maxxing in general. Will aim for the biggerframe.

4) *Height maxxing *, I am fixing my posture. Should add quarter to half an inch. Bought a pull up station, so hoping for a full inch, but that is super ambiitous. No I won't wear lifts, but I am going to fraud with light weight fashion boots. Not boots like cowboys, or timberlands. Light weight ones. 

*5) hair maxxing.* Gonna go for long curly hair, simialr to tiktok maybe idk. But I do want a perm. Those look pretty cool. I can't find a photo of the style, the one I posted isn't really the type, but still the one I have in my looks super good. Perm, with a tight fade. 

*6) Money maxxing *- I've already started this, and it's going well. Despite the fact that it was going well this year, I still felt like shit this morniing prior to my acceptance. the waves of grief that comes with being ugly. Anyways, I'm over it. Moneymaxxing via web3.0/crypto. I made my 6 figures this year from it. No crypto is not a scam. No you should not pay for paid groups. Yes, anyone can make good money, no it's not just for the lucky ones. Getting a job in crypto rn is very easy. Your biggest asset is making friends anon and spending time learning. My port/time is 20% trading (weekly swing trades), 30% long term investing 50% crypto job/ learning to code for a better cyrpto job. 

















Now a small excerpt on motivation problems.

Motivation ? You feel like giving up becase it feels like you aren't reaching your goals. Or on somedays, your motivation is lacking because it feels useless, even if you do accomplish xyz, you will never get what you want. I now realize this is a major aspect destorying me from the inside. The problem was my lack of acceptance. I now accept that I will probably not be even chad lite, so I need to let go of that. Find reasons to get jacked. For me? It's business. People respect you more when you have status. Being fit is a sign of status. Sure, it will never be chad, and I will probs be mogged by them in a business setting too, but my goal is to be the fkn best I can be. If I can somehow compensate in other areas, like deep voice,
If any of what I wrote resonates with you, great. I'm happy. This world is a cold and lonely place. Even if we are anon, helping one another, supporting each other, researching etc goes a long way. 




It's also easier to accept the truth, when you make a plan. You will have to change your goals, but still striving for a lofty respectable goal with a solid formed plan will do you wonders in terms of mental health. Heck, I've gotten over the bump today, and I am feeling great now. 


Now, I'm also gonna escort max. No white roasties. But travel to nice places like japan etc. Will also aim for foreign gf. Really do think the looks money status will work out. Obvs won't ever get to chad lite level, but still will enjoy my life.

Apologies if this got rushed in the end. I am tired , yet I still wanted to post this, sleep on it, and get my life started. Will update on major milestones as I reach them in the next 12 months. Hope you all make it as well

Over and out

-vero


----------



## ALP (Dec 12, 2021)

Not a single word


----------



## NumbThePain (Dec 12, 2021)

Agreed. Good thread I actually read

It's over


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Dec 12, 2021)

vero77 said:


> Curry living in America


spawnkilled from the beginning


----------



## Warlow (Dec 12, 2021)

you mfs need to start investing in vocaroos to get your message across, jfl at this literal Bible chapter you wrote


----------



## yue (Dec 12, 2021)

ESL moment


----------



## vero77 (Dec 12, 2021)

Warlow said:


> you mfs need to start investing in vocaroos to get your message across, jfl at this literal Bible chapter you wrote


If I ever get around to it, it’s gonna be the whole bible . Just gotta spend more effort on formatting.

No time for that now tho.


----------



## Deleted member 16384 (Dec 12, 2021)

I will attend your funeral


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 12, 2021)

You actually can go from short and subhuman to tall and chadlite with enough moneymaxxing and spending it on surgeries, it will just take into your early 30's. If you're not a complete pussy just get LL. Then you don't have to go your whole life wondering "what if". And you work remotely so it should be doable.


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 12, 2021)

vero77 said:


> I’ve given up
> I've Accepted what was
> I've Accepted what is
> and what will be
> ...




Good thread.

Guys welcome another indian to the community

@Preston
@john2
@reptiles
@SubhumanCurrycel
@Preoximerianas

Its not over by the way, utilise your mindset to ascend. Check out my thread, it's a work in progress.









My Jaw Surgery Journey (Video and Pictures)


27.12.2022 Hi guys sorry had to reschedule the final video for the 11th January. Hope this helps you guys in some way. Let's Go 💪 Last year I underwent double jaw surgery, genioplasty, rhinoplasty, custom infraorbital malar implants and custom jaw implants in Italy with Dr Ramieri and Dr...




looksmax.org





I am not sure what you look like, but you know the deal is with the ethnic tax especially now with the world blaming us for corona. You will most likely need to do *everything* to get ahead.


----------



## vero77 (Dec 12, 2021)

Diminishing returns. I might get a bimax or genioplasty tho. But idk 6 months and up to 2 years of bloated face I heard. 

And nah, I’m not gonna fuck with my legs. Don’t want the pain, or potential to chronic pain in the later ages. Takes a very long time to recover Additionally, it might might even make frame look awkward, long legs, short and small framed torso.

But yeah, overall, I’m no longer trying to be giga chad, even by 30s. Just going to enjoy life and reach my goals

Gn btw


----------



## vero77 (Dec 12, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Good thread.
> 
> Guys welcome another indian to the community
> 
> ...


Ye your post was the very first thing I saw when I joined this site. Super nice transformation.

I might get the same surgery, but idk. Seems like a long time to recover and long time to get the normal non bloating face. Gonna try the beard fraud first to see how it works out


----------



## Deleted member 11770 (Dec 12, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> You actually can go from short and subhuman to tall and chadlite with enough moneymaxxing and spending it on surgeries, it will just take into your early 30's. If you're not a complete pussy just get LL. Then you don't have to go your whole life wondering "what if". And you work remotely so it should be doable.


So if he goes from 5'7 to 5'10 he's chad? He's still an average curry then. You can't just add 8 inches with LL jfl


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Dec 12, 2021)

My condolences bhai. Will you arrange marriage maxx?


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Dec 12, 2021)

vero77 said:


> Decent midface *and full head of hair* is the only thing I have going


stopped reading there @volcelfatcel another chadsplainer


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Dec 12, 2021)

you literally couldve just told us you're a 5'7 curry in the west and that would get the message across
if this is any comfort, you're not special. i dont even know what makes a person want to type this much. you seem like you like ruminating. cut that shit out


----------



## vero77 (Dec 12, 2021)

ForeverRecession said:


> My condolences bhai. Will you arrange marriage maxx?


Perhaps idk. Tbh not rlly attracted to brown girls


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 12, 2021)

ecstazy said:


> So if he goes from 5'7 to 5'10 he's chad? He's still an average curry then. You can't just add 8 inches with LL jfl


2 LL's to get to 6'1. A few facial surgeries to fix all his failos. Chadpreet-lite at least.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Dec 12, 2021)

vero77 said:


> Tbh not rlly attracted to brown girls


*another one “white blonde blue eyes woman only“ and this guy still has no idea where the problem is ......*


----------



## Deleted member 11770 (Dec 12, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> 2 LL's to get to 6'1. A few facial surgeries to fix all his failos. Chadpreet-lite at least.


Nigga you're schizophrenic you can't turn genetic shit into gold, it ain't happening


----------



## cmfanel (Dec 12, 2021)

literally not a single letter

but i feel you brother


listen to this


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Dec 12, 2021)

for some in never began, nature is cruel


----------



## Chadtaggolu (Dec 12, 2021)

are u ugly then me?


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Dec 12, 2021)

Disney romance ahhahaha this sounds so gay
it literally doesn’t exist chad or not
NOOOO WOMAN WONT COMFORT ME AT NIGHT AND GO ON LONG WALKS AT NIGHT NOO WHAT WILL I DOO
you don’t really need affection to live ur life the sooner u realize the better


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 12, 2021)

ecstazy said:


> Nigga you're schizophrenic you can't turn genetic shit into gold, it ain't happening





ht-normie-ascending said:


> Just be crippled for 2 years with comical proportions
> 
> And ‘facial surgery’ as an encompassing solution for every bad trait 99% of which are un fixable


check my sticky


----------



## Edgar (Dec 12, 2021)

vero77 said:


> Don't jerk off.


Cope I jerk off and I have a huge chin (it is kinda pointy though)


----------



## Edgar (Dec 12, 2021)

it shouldn't take so much effort to get a gf tbh


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 12, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> It took you 6 years between LLs, so that doesn’t negate the first thing I said
> 
> For the second part, I am not convinced your face become significantly more attractive, althought I have only seen the eye area


Everyone who has seen my pics are convinced. And the pics in the thread aren't up to date due to swelling and redness and whatnot.
It took me 6 years because I had to build up my M.


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 12, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Surgery delusion
> 
> 
> I've noticed a lot of users tend to be extremely strict and nitpicky when it comes to normal ratings. Even more so strict than it would make sense, but whatever, females are strict too. I understand being perfectionist to such a degree. But when it comes to surgery and surgery results, they...
> ...


Some people do quadrilateral and recover by 2 years. They may not get 15 cm but they can get like 10-12.


----------



## Lihito (Dec 12, 2021)

vero77 said:


> I’ve given up
> I've Accepted what was
> I've Accepted what is
> and what will be
> ...



>greycell
>ropes


----------



## Deleted member 16110 (Dec 12, 2021)

vero77 said:


> I made my 6 figures this year from it.


How are you going to give up when you have 6 figures in the bank lmao spend it on cosmetic procedures then if it doesn't work it is over


----------



## vero77 (Dec 12, 2021)

O'Pry Reincarnation said:


> How are you going to give up when you have 6 figures in the bank lmao spend it on cosmetic procedures then if it doesn't work it is over


Idk, I could puberty Frauded and got the cosmetics when I was 18-19. But I only had 2k to my name then and school bills to pay.

Now, it will seem super strange if I suddenly look completely different. 

I might be able to pull it off if I sport a beard for sometime, then shave it so ppl don’t rmbr the diff of jaw .

I was thinking of genioplasty, since it’s not so bad on recovery. Maybe even bimax

But overall, I think I’m gonna stay like this, money max , beard max, status max (singing/music) , seamaxx in Japan or Singapore.

Even if I do get surgery, it’s unlikely I will be even chad lite and reap the benefits of chad lite. Just adjusting my goals, being brutally efficient about it too.


----------



## vero77 (Dec 12, 2021)

Yo


Lihito said:


> >greycell
> >ropes


u gray cell? I feel like greycell.

Can’t make up on lost time tho, and The future me will regret even more spending this time moping too much.


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Dec 12, 2021)

height mogs me


----------



## Lihito (Dec 12, 2021)

vero77 said:


> Yo
> 
> u gray cell? I feel like greycell.
> 
> Can’t make up on lost time tho, and The future me will regret even more spending this time moping too much.


LDAR here and enjoy bro


----------



## Nautica (Dec 12, 2021)

Hey bro. You said you made six figures this year alone while moneymaxxing. Well guess what? Im subhuman too, and we subhumans gotta stick together ya know because no one else will, haha. Since we have to stick together you should really send me a few thousand dollars to help me start my moneymaxxing journey. I have a back injury that caused me too lose my job and has put me out of work for the next 7 months. My grandma and turtle are also sick and I have no money to take care of them. I will send you my cashapp in PM. 

Thanks bro!


----------



## LaChancla (Dec 12, 2021)

Just moneymaxx and statusmaxx to death.
And get off crypto before it collapses otherwise you might actually kys since you wont have anything left


----------



## Deleted member 16110 (Dec 12, 2021)

vero77 said:


> Now, it will seem super strange if I suddenly look completely different.


Who gaf if you look better fuck anyone that will judge you for improving yourself


vero77 said:


> Seamaxx in Japan or Singapore.


Sorry brother I don’t think that’s gonna work in mainly because you’re curry. Imo you’d do better staying in the west or going to South Asia.


vero77 said:


> Even if I do get surgery, it’s unlikely I will be even chad lite and reap the benefits of chad lite. Just adjusting my goals, being brutally efficient about it too.


Considering how dramatic of an impact looks have on your life overall, it wouldn’t harm you do go ahead getting the procedures


----------



## Zenturio (Dec 12, 2021)

HE wouldn't want you to give up


----------



## Preoximerianas (Dec 12, 2021)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> *another one “white blonde blue eyes woman only“ and this guy still has no idea where the problem is ......*





ItisOver said:


> Disney romance ahhahaha this sounds so gay
> it literally doesn’t exist chad or not
> NOOOO WOMAN WONT COMFORT ME AT NIGHT AND GO ON LONG WALKS AT NIGHT NOO WHAT WILL I DOO
> you don’t really need affection to live ur life the sooner u realize the better



He had expectations that reached the stratosphere and then reality brought him down to Earth. But hey, at least props to him for realizing we don't live in a perfect fantasy world and changing accordingly.


----------



## vero77 (Dec 12, 2021)

Mate, you are doing a disservice to yourself.

Crypto, also known web3.0 has so many jobs that are high paying. It’s unreal. Not just coding, but marketing, analysis etc. I have a sick job that’s part time for outreach work in the idnsutry and I get paid 80k plus vesting.

If you don’t know about crypto outside of safe moon doge tiktok scams , you’re ngmi 


LaChancla said:


> Just moneymaxx and statusmaxx to death.
> And get off crypto before it collapses otherwise you might actually kys since you wont have anything left


----------



## vero77 (Dec 12, 2021)

Yessir,

Can’t believe the amount of cope here saying it won’t work lol 


ht-normie-ascending said:


> this is the move if you can’t ascend to HTN/chadlite tier SMV tbh


----------



## lonelycurry (Dec 12, 2021)

doing xyz harder would help you look better you just sound like a lazy curry nigger


----------



## vero77 (Dec 12, 2021)

maximumcoper_gaming said:


> doing xyz harder would help you look better you just sound like a lazy curry nigger


doubt it tbh


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Dec 13, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> you literally couldve just told us you're a 5'7 curry in the west and that would get the message across
> if this is any comfort, you're not special. i dont even know what makes a person want to type this much. you seem like you like ruminating. cut that shit out


He’s probably lightskin and has hair mogs me to Saturn


----------



## vero77 (Dec 13, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> He’s probably lightskin and has hair mogs me to Saturn



lol. At the end of the day, it doesn’t really matter who mogs who when we are both at the bottom of the barrel. It’s just a form of cope to compare yourself to ppl who look slightly worse than you.

Even if I am more light skin, the benefits I reap from that will be minimal to null. Chad lite on the other hand has girls paying for his meals, easier job prospects since people like handsome ppl and think of them as “charming”, has girls messaging HIM instead of the other way around, etc etc. It’s not really about what you do, it’s about who does it, and that’s the most painful part.

Still, regardless of everything. I’m feelin confident now. Dreaming about these benefits for ppl like us is simply shooting for the moon. I’ve now adjusted and am fairly confident I can reach where I want to and be happy.

This is my final post/comment before I check back in 1-2 months with my looksmax progress, and general thoughts.

See you dickwads later ❤️


----------



## spark (Dec 16, 2021)

*SO YOU ARE A 5'7 23YO CURRY IN THE WEST AND UNTIL TODAY YOU STILL BELIEVED YOU'D GROW 4 MORE INCHES AND BECOME A CHAD?*


----------



## grimy (Dec 17, 2021)

What are you doing to make 100k a year?


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Dec 21, 2021)

dnrd


----------



## disillusioned (Dec 22, 2021)

vero77 said:


> ah, anyways. If you are 6 foot, or even 5'11. You can get away with so much. Even if you are ugly. Height is huge. I have many ugly friends that are absolutely retarded/no scopes in life, yet they have gf's. You can def compensate for ugliness with other halos such as talents, dressing well, etc. Height and Frame is defs number 1. So again, if you have this benefit, I hate you if you are busy feeling sorry for yourself/ not utilizing your gift.


I can confirm this is utter bullshit. I'm 6.2ft tall white with blue hair and dark hair. Granted I live in a Nordic country but even if so I'm still taller than most people. You know what this has gotten me?

Nothing.

I was bullied at school. Adults don't respect me. Women don't want me.

Why? Because I have bad frame/small bones. My fucking mother has bigger wrists than me. I'm also only 4/10 facially because of my bad jaw and unattractive nose. I don't look threatening despite my tall height.

Sorry, but the respect you get for being tall is COMPLETELY undone by having a shit frame. Height only matters if you also have bulk. Otherwise it literally doesn't fucking matter.

In fact, I would even go as far as to say that a 5.7 bulky dude is more attractive to women and more respected by males than a scrawny 6+ft tall dude.


----------



## OnlyCameHereToSay (Dec 22, 2021)

6-7 inches wouldn't make a curry a Chad, not even if it were added to the length of his dick. Not in the West at least


----------



## vero77 (Dec 24, 2021)

disillusioned said:


> I can confirm this is utter bullshit. I'm 6.2ft tall white with blue hair and dark hair. Granted I live in a Nordic country but even if so I'm still taller than most people. You know what this has gotten me?
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> ...


damn for real?

Well embark on status lookmax moneymaxx journey, im sure you can leverage ur height and have it much easier.


----------



## Deleted member 16552 (Jan 2, 2022)

When ugly guys try Romantic shit too early it comes off as Simpy and Desperate.

Chad can take a woman out for a romantic dinner and a walk on the beach on the 1st Date


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 2, 2022)

dnr


----------



## casadebanho (Jan 2, 2022)

Good thread


----------



## stamaster21 (Apr 2, 2022)

vero77 said:


> I’ve given up
> I've Accepted what was
> I've Accepted what is
> and what will be
> ...



This so true, when i was on campus had a guy names enzo, iam 6'3 hes also 6'3 but looks much better and was some latino guy puerto rican. I tried to befriend this guy, he was no chad, but was like a 7.2/10. I remember , some girl in the class got annoyed at me, after class. He was leaving and i was chating the guy up and she came by and gave a look like get him away from us, and stomped her feet then when she noticed i looked she gave me a fake smile. Funny enough after that day i never talked to guy again. The only other times was twice when it was midterms and finals. I realized this is just human nature people can be friendly but not want YOU as a friend. Funny enough the next semester i see him walking with a short cute latina, leaving campus, i started laughing in my head , when you got it you got it.


----------



## stamaster21 (Apr 2, 2022)

vero77 said:


> lol. At the end of the day, it doesn’t really matter who mogs who when we are both at the bottom of the barrel. It’s just a form of cope to compare yourself to ppl who look slightly worse than you.
> 
> Even if I am more light skin, the benefits I reap from that will be minimal to null. Chad lite on the other hand has girls paying for his meals, easier job prospects since people like handsome ppl and think of them as “charming”, has girls messaging HIM instead of the other way around, etc etc. It’s not really about what you do, it’s about who does it, and that’s the most painful part.
> 
> ...


Yup more attractive men and people in general are more liked in job settings, and get promoted faster and make more money, 

this women below in 4 years , got her OWN SHOW on epsn, mind you they had other folks working 10-15+ years on espn.
Multi-million dollar contract for espn. Fastest rise ever youngest person to promoted to their own show, with the highest starting pay. Mind you it took steven A smith 7 years get hes own show.


----------



## stamaster21 (Apr 2, 2022)

disillusioned said:


> I can confirm this is utter bullshit. I'm 6.2ft tall white with blue hair and dark hair. Granted I live in a Nordic country but even if so I'm still taller than most people. You know what this has gotten me?
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> ...


im 6'3 and i can agree , the only advantage is if you have decent frame other people are less likely to attack you. I mean being 6.2+ means your taller then 87 percent of men. If you workout but have subpar face women, see you as male ultility or body guard. I literally came from the bank to make check deposit at the machine, and in their is some dirty dusty guy in their sitting by the atms smoking weed and on hes phone looking like a crack-head. No one wants to walk in to the atms, i walk in to deposit my slip while i looking at the guy out the corner of my eye, magically people start flooding in to the atm machines, mind you its at night, at about 9 pm, i almost never go to the atm at night.

The bank allows you to open the door to walk in 24/7 but you only access to the atm machines in the front the rest of the bank is locked down and closed off, when the bank is not open. So im finishing at the atm here comes a cute, middle eastern /asian looking women, nice face nice body, tells me can i wait till she done because of the weird crack head looking guy in the corner. Mind you this is a decent area its crime rate is rated as a 2.5/5 by the police data base. The worst places are in the bronx ny with a rankings of 4-5 in most areas.

I said sure np , but for some reason i felt like a CUCK after, wdf iam protecting random women for when i get nothing out of it. I should have told her sorry i gota go and walked out, again i like to think im a decent person, and my moral judgements get the best of me sometimes. I felt it was decent thing to do, but the red-pill teachings made me think of myself as a CUCK after. Folks tell me if iam wrong.

NEVER ever again, will i ever do this type of shit again for random women , i can understand a family or close family friends. These women should have their boyfriends/husband accompany them to the atm at night. I realized the chads/chad lites get to fuck the women, without doing any real work and the rest of the men the 80 percent or so are utility to protect women and children.


----------



## zv1212 (Apr 22, 2022)

vero77 said:


> I’ve given up
> I've Accepted what was
> I've Accepted what is
> and what will be
> ...



Moneymax and buy whores, it's the best you can do


----------



## Chowdog (Apr 22, 2022)

vero77 said:


> Curry living in America


saw this and stopped reading


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 22, 2022)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> spawnkilled from the beginning


not true, curries do absolutely fine in America


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 22, 2022)

Chowdog said:


> saw this and stopped reading


just not true at all bhai, have done absolutely fine in America, plus in America girls approach guys, which they dont in Europe, latam, etc


----------



## Chowdog (Apr 22, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> just not true at all bhai, have done absolutely fine in America, plus in America girls approach guys, which they dont in Europe, latam, etc


???????


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 22, 2022)

Chowdog said:


> ???????


Meant I have done fine in USA, and I'm ethnic af.

Don't have to assume just cos he had a bad respawn that it's over


----------



## KAMII (Jun 9, 2022)

vero77 said:


> I’ve given up
> I've Accepted what was
> I've Accepted what is
> and what will be
> ...



LMFA9Œ


----------



## Ahmat31 (Jun 9, 2022)

Grow a beard for the lower third of your face. Also visit a orthodontist. You are 5‘7 in a country where the average is 5‘10 so there‘s no reason to rope


----------



## JBcollector (Jun 22, 2022)

U had us at curry bro no need to explain further


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 3, 2022)

if u make 6 


vero77 said:


> I’ve given up
> I've Accepted what was
> I've Accepted what is
> and what will be
> ...



figures why dont you get fkn surgery volcel tier


----------

